# Where to live and drive to work in Marlow



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I've posted something similar before but after a bit of research my partner has decided to drive to work in Marlow as public transport looks too hard. We are hoping to live somewhere affordable (less than 1000 pounds a month) where we can keep a car that is rather urban. Was thinking of Ealing but I don't know much about it. Obviously we won't be able to get a very big place, but that' ok as we only need a one bedroom/studio (one bedroom is obviously preferred)! Anyone got any other ideas for a place to move to in London that will take less than 45 minutes to drive to Marlow at peak times (I'm assumimng this will be against traffic however) that is quite urban and full of life for a young soon to be married couple in mid twenties? 

Also, if someone could explain any costs involved in owning a car in the UK as compared to Aus. Only looking at a very cheap car around the 3k mark!

Any ideas and tips would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

icuraqt70 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've posted something similar before but after a bit of research my partner has decided to drive to work in Marlow as public transport looks too hard. We are hoping to live somewhere affordable (less than 1000 pounds a month) where we can keep a car that is rather urban. Was thinking of Ealing but I don't know much about it. Obviously we won't be able to get a very big place, but that' ok as we only need a one bedroom/studio (one bedroom is obviously preferred)! Anyone got any other ideas for a place to move to in London that will take less than 45 minutes to drive to Marlow at peak times (I'm assumimng this will be against traffic however) that is quite urban and full of life for a young soon to be married couple in mid twenties?
> 
> Also, if someone could explain any costs involved in owning a car in the UK as compared to Aus. Only looking at a very cheap car around the 3k mark!


£1000 a month is quite low for Ealing, and as you need parking space as well (street parking may be non-existant - double yellow lines - or hard to find as demand greatly exceeds supply), you will need more. I wouldn't live in Ealing for a daily commute to Marlow, even if it's against the commuter flow. It's around 50 miles roundtrip and petrol costs alone will be around £10 a day. I would think of somewhere like west of Slough and High Wycombe. If you want nearer London, maybe Hillingdon or Uxbridge (for easy access to M40).

Your biggest expense will be insurance, as without UK driving experience and UK no claims discount, you will be charged a high premium. Maybe £1000 a year or more. Try Aviva or Direct Line for competitive phone quote (don't use online quotation).


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can i ask why Marlow.We are planning a move from the uk.Were selling our property its a 4 bed detached property 20 mins from chester.We pay £550 mortage.We run a car and cars are a lot cheaper in uk second hand ones at least thats we have been told compared to aus for same car as we own.Have you got a job and what are you qualified as.Id say look at other areas too.


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Joppa. I heard high whycombe, slough etc may be a little quiet for the city lifestyle we were hoping for! Why do you think?


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Can i ask why Marlow.We are planning a move from the uk.Were selling our property its a 4 bed detached property 20 mins from chester.We pay £550 mortage.We run a car and cars are a lot cheaper in uk second hand ones at least thats we have been told compared to aus for same car as we own.Have you got a job and what are you qualified as.Id say look at other areas too.


My partner got a job in marlow so he'll have to commute, he's in IT. We were looking at reading and Ealing. We do want a city lifestyle though! Are you saying this because there's nothing in marlow? Haha


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi i just asked because if you didn't have jobs already there are lots more places that are affordable,near public transport.I don't know marlow at all.There are some lovely places to live,but when you said London.It wouldn't be my ideal.Good luck with the move.


----------

